# Janitor: Co-workers put LSD on pizza



## Kacey (Aug 21, 2007)

Janitor: Co-workers put LSD on pizza




> HACKENSACK, N.J. (AP) - A Fair Lawn school custodian is alleging in a lawsuit that his co-workers laced his pizza with the hallucinogen LSD in an attempt to poison him at an office party in 2005.
> <snip>
> Rao went to an emergency room at an area hospital where it was found that he "had a controlled dangerous substance running through his bloodstream," Mazawey said.
> 
> ...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is just sad.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 21, 2007)

Truly unbelievable people are that cruel.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 21, 2007)

Either that statement of, "How are you still alive?" is embelished, or an admission to attempted murder. I believe it was a foolish prank by people that happened to be acid heads.
Sean


----------



## That One Guy (Oct 6, 2007)

just remember people, it isn't the LSD that is to blame, its the stupid jerkoff that gave it to some one without consent.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 6, 2007)

WTF is wrong with people??? *shakes head*


----------

